# Blu-Ray Statistics



## rac254 (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone know of a list of Blu-ray movies that includes information like audio format, aspect ratio, and 3D? Often times when I go to buy a movie online that information isn't even available. I'm looking for a quality 3D movie that's 2.35:1.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

There aren't many of them...

Here's a good place to start:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_3D_films


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

blu-ray.com has this info.


----------



## rac254 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks, that's the format I'm looking for, but this list just shows the original format the movie was filmed in. For example Tron was filmed in 2.39:1, but when I look it up as a blu-ray on Amazon, it's 1.78:1.


----------



## rac254 (Nov 27, 2012)

mechman said:


> blu-ray.com has this info.


Thanks, blu-ray.com does the trick


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

rac254 said:


> Thanks, blu-ray.com does the trick


No problem! We're here to help. :T


----------

